

Two Android Apps that Apple Would Never Approve - michaelmayer
http://blog.appboy.com/2010/01/two-android-apps-that-apple-would-never-approve/
I always get a kick out of Android apps that would never be a approved by Apple if it was an iPhone app.
======
GHFigs
The author describes the Android virtual keyboard as being inferior to
Apple's, and spends two paragraphs talking about how he could not locate a
_known_ replacement keyboard application "Better Keyboard" ($2.99) in either
the Android Market or through Google search, concluding with "Long story
short, I ended up finding the app and using it." It's not clear how he did so,
as the link to the app in the review only goes to another page on the same
site.

To me, this says a lot about Android--where it is, where it is going, and what
it has to offer users and developers alike.

~~~
watfiv
I believe his account is somewhat outdated: when you search for "Better
Keyboard" on the Market--at least in Android 1.6--the first thing that comes
up is the app. But I do remember a time when what he said was true and finding
the app on the Market was difficult.

------
andreyf
Not the best examples: the keyboard and SMS funcionality on the iPhone don't
really need fixing to begin with...

~~~
Psyonic
To you, perhaps. The bigger point is you're able to replace that functionality
on Android.

------
cmelbye
Cute apps. I'm more interested in the usability problems of the Android market
that he brushed on.

